# Rumor of the Day



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2007)

Pssst! Did you hear? Rich is only 3'-7" tall. Pass it on...


----------



## turmeric (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, and he wears funny glasses!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 4, 2007)

And although he's a Marine he roots for Army.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 4, 2007)

I smell a Lord Farquad!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 4, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Pssst! Did you hear? Rich is only 3'-7" tall. Pass it on...



It's not the size of your body that counts...

Incidentally, you have paid for your insolence. Don't make me turn you into a Jack in the Box and send you into the corn field!


----------



## bookslover (Apr 4, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Incidentally, you have paid for your insolence. Don't make me turn you into a Jack in the Box and send you into the corn field!



Ah! Not Arminius! Not him! It's a lie, I tell you! I've been framed! He doesn't _really_ rock! We were just bowling buddies....really...ya gotta believe me.

Foiled by the Marine Corps...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry my friend but I'm glad you feel attrition for your offense but more must be done. You are now in tagline purgatory until the temporal consequences of your sin is purged. You can be released earlier by performing acts of contrition. Writing the Westminster Confession of Faith on a chalkboard 10 times will knock a day off of your sentence. You may also dip into the Treasury of Reformed Stuff Bank where the uber-punctilious Reformed deposit their excess obedience to Reformed subscriptions.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, now that's discipline that can't be ignored. You've been totally owned. 

I thought he'd nail you with something like "Joel Osteen is my homeboy" or perhaps "Will work for salvation" but "Arminius so totally rocks" is an albatross of shame that you may never live down, Richard. 

(Of course the Romish punishment and purgatorial references are more than a little suspicious...)


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 4, 2007)

You guys are a SCREAM!


----------



## bookslover (Apr 5, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Wow, now that's discipline that can't be ignored. You've been totally owned.
> 
> I thought he'd nail you with something like "Joel Osteen is my homeboy" or perhaps "Will work for salvation" but "Arminius so totally rocks" is an albatross of shame that you may never live down, Richard.
> 
> (Of course the Romish punishment and purgatorial references are more than a little suspicious...)



Man...saddled with Arminius. That's like being promised a date with Elizabeth Taylor (the Liz of 60 years ago, that is) but having Phyllis Diller (the Phil of today, that is) show up at your door!


----------

